# Wedding Abroad?



## Jade--x

Is anyone planning - Or planned in the past - A wedding abroad?

Did/are you using the wedding planners through travel agents..And if not how did you go about doing it all?

:flower:


----------



## Pandora11

Hi, We're getting married in America in two months. I searched the internet for areas to have a wedding close to places we'd want to visit for the honeymoon and went to an American specialist travel agent and asked them to book it so it would be Atol protected which it wouldn't be if we booked it all ourselves. 

You don't have to go through a travel agent, you could book directly through a tour operator... Thomas Cook, Virgin etc They have wedding brochures with packages, just depends on what you want.


----------



## Jade--x

Thanks hun my friend works at Thomas Cook so I'll ask her if she knows much about it but she's on holiday at the minute - So lucky! All the kind of finishing touches type thing did you choose those yourself decorations etc. or did they give you choices and then you just pick from the ones they offer? 

And I hope your wedding goes really well America would be an amazing place to get married :) x


----------



## Pandora11

With ours being a package, we were given a choose of places on the grounds to get married (it's a country Inn), we choose the gardens so we didn't need much in the way of decorations and the owner includes as many fresh flowers as we want. We were thinking about a wedding arch too. 

I remember years ago when i worked in a travel agents many wedding packages included things like the cake/your flowers etc and not much on the decoration, but things may have changed and each place my have a different offer.

I remember Sri Lanka had wedding packages with dancers and everything, it really depends on where you choose. But if no decoration is included think about candles, flowers, fairy lights, things you can do a lot with that have a really nice effect without costing loads or that you'll struggle putting up. You could take things with you, send them ahead of time or hire them there. Google images of DIY weddings, i've seen loads of really nice things. Where in the world are you thinking?


----------



## Pandora11

And it seems that the more expensive places give you less for your money. We first choose New York but the packages cost a lot yet you were lucky to get flowers, you were really paying for the venue. Our wedding package includes a night in the Inn, breakfast, flowers, cake, champagne, the person doing the ceremony, use of the entire grounds for photographs, music etc


https://www.thomascook.com/holidays/weddings/
https://www.virginholidays.co.uk/brochures/weddings/
https://www.firstchoice.co.uk/sun-holidays/adult-holidays/weddings/
https://www.thomson.co.uk/editorial/weddings/weddings-abroad.html

https://forums.confetti.co.uk/weddings-abroad/


----------



## Jade--x

We're looking at Mexico Cuba or Cyprus as it's got to be a beach wedding though we can't set the actual date yet due to personal circumstances being up in the air and people that all need to find out when they can get time off work etc. and it's still really early days so everythings kind of getting the idea of everything.x


----------



## Purpular

I'm getting married in Mexico next April. We booked it through a travel agent and are jusst in the middle of planning all the little touches now. I'm so excited I could pop!


----------



## Jade--x

Aww how exciting!! Hope it all goes well for you :D x


----------



## midori1999

We got married at Couples Negril in Jamaica. It was very easy as the hotel have a wedding co-ordinator and you can pretty much have whatever you want. There's a basic wedding package which is 'free' and the resort have a photographer. I think that was free but you pay for whatever photo package you want. However, you can choose another photographer if you want. You can choose your bouquet and stuff, but you might need to email ahead for any specific or unusual requests. 

Couples have their own forum, which is brilliant as you can find out so much and 'speak' to guests who have been there before or got married there before etc. I can't recommend the hotel highly enough. We ar every well travelled and have stayed in some really nice hotels, including Couples in Ochos Rios too, and it's the nicest hotel we have stayed at. The service is outstanding, the rooms are gorgeous (we had a suite and spend lots of afternoons cuddling and napping in our hammock on our balcony with a bottle of 'champagne' (they call it that but it's really cava/sparkling wine) from our mini bar. and it has a really nice, relaxed carribean vibe to it. 

Only downside is no children or singles allowed to stay there. However, my in parents in law came and stayed at a nearby hotel, as did my BIL and SIL. 

Whole thing was fab!


----------



## midori1999

Purpular said:


> I'm getting married in Mexico next April. We booked it through a travel agent and are jusst in the middle of planning all the little touches now. I'm so excited I could pop!


Congratulations! 

Where are you getting married? We have been to Mexico and going back at Christmas. :flower:


----------



## amjon

Pandora11 said:


> With ours being a package, we were given a choose of places on the grounds to get married (it's a country Inn), we choose the gardens so we didn't need much in the way of decorations and the owner includes as many fresh flowers as we want. We were thinking about a wedding arch too.
> 
> I remember years ago when i worked in a travel agents many wedding packages included things like the cake/your flowers etc and not much on the decoration, but things may have changed and each place my have a different offer.

Where are you going? I'm in Central Florida and there are several places around here that are lovely. I know Disney does many international weddings, but they have a minimum of $25,000 for them.


----------



## Jade--x

midori1999 said:


> We got married at Couples Negril in Jamaica. It was very easy as the hotel have a wedding co-ordinator and you can pretty much have whatever you want. There's a basic wedding package which is 'free' and the resort have a photographer. I think that was free but you pay for whatever photo package you want. However, you can choose another photographer if you want. You can choose your bouquet and stuff, but you might need to email ahead for any specific or unusual requests.
> 
> Couples have their own forum, which is brilliant as you can find out so much and 'speak' to guests who have been there before or got married there before etc. I can't recommend the hotel highly enough. We ar every well travelled and have stayed in some really nice hotels, including Couples in Ochos Rios too, and it's the nicest hotel we have stayed at. The service is outstanding, the rooms are gorgeous (we had a suite and spend lots of afternoons cuddling and napping in our hammock on our balcony with a bottle of 'champagne' (they call it that but it's really cava/sparkling wine) from our mini bar. and it has a really nice, relaxed carribean vibe to it.
> 
> Only downside is no children or singles allowed to stay there. However, my in parents in law came and stayed at a nearby hotel, as did my BIL and SIL.
> 
> Whole thing was fab!

That sounds absolutely gorgeous! I have children so I have to look at somewhere child friendly but I never thought of Jamaica. My PIL have just come back from Jamaica for their 25th wedding anniversary - I can't remember exactly where they went - It was crazy expensive though! But they loved it the pics are gorgeous and I'd love to go there. OH want's to go where they did or to St Lucia for our honeymoon, but where they went like where you did was an adults only place - And I know it's not traditional but I couldn't leave my LO's while I was on a honeymoon so they'd have to come with me lol x


----------



## Purpular

midori1999 said:


> Purpular said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting married in Mexico next April. We booked it through a travel agent and are jusst in the middle of planning all the little touches now. I'm so excited I could pop!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Where are you getting married? We have been to Mexico and going back at Christmas. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! We're getting married at Excellence Riviera Cancun in Riviera Maya but we've previously been to one of the Riu ones in Cancun. Where did you go?

Jade, if Mexico is still on your short list and you have any questions I'd be more than happy to help :)


----------



## Jade--x

Thanks hun :) whens the best time of year to get married in Mexico? Obviously not spring break (can't remember the dates for that but I'm sure its either april or may?) But I haven't looked at the kind of weather averages and things at all yet! I don't seem to have any time to myself to just sit down atm x


----------



## Pandora11

oh a beach wedding sounds amazing. At least you can have a small gown!. I've just got my wedding dress box and can barely fit my dress in it... think i'm going to be sick...lol


----------



## Jade--x

Aww haha do they make special provisions for things like wedding dresses on the plane or fo you have to pay extra for whatever weight it is?x


----------

